
AWS SysOps cert: what do people here think about it? - drvdevd
A friend of mine has invested some money and time in beginning to obtain the AWS SysOps certification [https:&#x2F;&#x2F;aws.amazon.com&#x2F;certification&#x2F;certified-sysops-admin-associate&#x2F;]. Personally, I think his time would be better spent just writing code to hack on the AWS API or something along that line. I&#x27;m dubious about the value of this certification on a resume. In fact, I think it may have <i>negative</i> value in some circles.<p>His take is that it can&#x27;t hurt. What does the HN community think?
======
dozzie
If he has more than just this certificate to show, it _probably_ won't hurt.
If it's just this certification, then a person conducting a job interview
could be semi-mean and ask closely about AWS, something along the lines of "so
you're good in AWS, you say..."

~~~
drvdevd
Thanks. That's kind of my instinct on the matter too -- that this sort of
situation will arise. Actual knowlege will always trump certs every time
unless your interviewer(s) don't really care (which is a red flag in itself).

